# Prince Hall Information in my new BLOG



## Beathard (Jul 11, 2011)

For anyone interested in Prince Hall and AF&AM relations, check out my blog number 15.  At the end of the BLOG I talk about a lodge visit I made in Kansas that has to do with Prince Hall.


----------

